# Preservatives necessary if no water added?



## soapqueen (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm new to lotions and potions. I have made a few tested by family and friends, and they really liked them. I just used mixtures of oils and butters, no water. Is it necessary to use preservatives if no water is used?

Also, I used tapioca flour to reduce oilyness, but found in some of the recipes it 'balled' when rubbed on the skin; how much of that is the maximum I can use without getting 'balling'?

And does anyone have a good recipe for body butter without water that they would be willing to share?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 4, 2009)

For me lotion is oil, water, emulsifier and of course a good preservative.
If you're family and friends are going to use it in places with high humidity (bathroom) I would add a preservative even though there's no water in your recipe. 
You could make some whipped body butter, which is all oil and feels great.


----------



## IanT (Nov 4, 2009)

If you are making a cream using no water...I think you can add either Rosemary Oil Extract or Vit. E (tocopherol??) as an _antioxidant_ to help keep the oils from going rancid... but they are not preservatives...just antioxidants meaning theyll give your cream more life... 

There are several massage creams I know of that have only olive and coconut oils used...with vit e for a antioxidant... its good stuff but tends to be greasy..which is why i like making lotions with water etc...


----------



## soapqueen (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. What do people think are the gentlest and most natural preservatives to use in a lotion? And why?


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 5, 2009)

In my opinion a preservative should do what it's supposed to; and I don't consider any natural product to be a good allround preservative.
At lotioncrafter you can buy loads of stuff to make lotions. there's a descreption for every preservative, so you can easily make the right choice for your formula. Optiphen and phenonip are two commonly used broad spectum preservatives.
http://www.lotioncrafter.com/lotioncraf ... ervatives/


----------



## Ollieblue (Nov 8, 2009)

...


----------



## Ollieblue (Nov 11, 2009)

warduria said:
			
		

> I know a little aabout preservative, but bump for you.


Thank you


----------



## KSL (Nov 19, 2009)

I got an email from NDA recently, which said they are introducing a brand new ALL NATURAL preservative......

I wonder.. anyone have any experience with all natural ones????

Lemme go find it....

Here it is..
http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/s ... -1813.html

I have heard many many times that there is no such thing as a natural PRESERVATIVE... antioxidents yes, PRESERVATIVES no....... 

And this "preservative" has water in it.....


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 19, 2009)

debsmad said:
			
		

> I've not yet ventured into making lotions and things, but I hope to eventually.  Is Lotioncrafter the popular supplier for this like Soapers Choice is for soap?



Lotioncrafter and http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/ are supposed to be good.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 19, 2009)

@ KSL:
http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/tinosan.html
Not my cup of tea though...


----------



## Deda (Nov 19, 2009)

I use Optiphen for just about everything.


----------



## KSL (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks..
that sounds..... dangerous.. lol

I'm giving up on lotions for now.
I tried a simple recipe because I ran out of face cream and it turned out... like slop... 

So i melted some butter and oil and I'm just using it straight.


----------



## Deda (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah, it kinda makes my frosted flakes taste funny.

For personal use, I'm anOCM girl.  No preservatives needed.  But it doesn't sell well.  LOL


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 19, 2009)

We just slather on coconut butter. My husband is bald and uses it on his head by the gallon


----------



## pink-north (Jan 23, 2010)

So what's the verdict on the all natural preservative?


----------



## IanT (Jan 24, 2010)

bump


----------



## pink-north (Jan 24, 2010)

Okay. What does "bump" mean?


----------



## IanT (Jan 24, 2010)

trying to get the thread "bumped" up to the top of the listing so someone answers your question


----------

